# whats the crazyest non sexual thing you have ever done



## furvien (Jun 7, 2010)

as the title sez whats the crazyest non sexual thing you have ever done?

in my case i did a backflip off a bridge on a bet and won 20 quid out of it (*YAY* ) ,but never again it was the single scaryest experiance of my life

so whats yours?


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 7, 2010)

dated a roadkill opossum. he wasn't much of a talker.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 7, 2010)

Rode on a bicycle off a steep hill, reaching over 60 km/h. It was a dust road. In a forest. There were a sharp turn on the very bottom. There was 2-3 inches of loose sand on it. Almost killed myself.

It was awesome.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 7, 2010)

I joined the furry fandom.

Would that count as non-sexual?


----------



## Zontar (Jun 7, 2010)

I went to a furmeet. Yes, this one is nonsexual.


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 7, 2010)

Join FAF


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 7, 2010)

i dunno, rode my bike down stairs? i'm pretty boring :/


----------



## FoxBody (Jun 7, 2010)

Rode in a shopping cart down a dirt hill. Almost made it... alllllllmost. That or getting put through a brick wall in my new car.


----------



## furvien (Jun 7, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> Rode in a shopping cart down a dirt hill. Almost made it... alllllllmost. That or getting put through a brick wall in my new car.


 
sounds fun lol


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 7, 2010)

Haven't done it yet... but it'll totally be worth it. 


So far though, I would have to say sticking my feet in the front spokes of my bike and going over the handle bars and having the bike land on top of me. :3


----------



## Willow (Jun 7, 2010)

Joining the fandom and creating Willow...good times


----------



## Thatch (Jun 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Joining the fandom and creating Willow...good times



Hardcore. Good old times :V


----------



## Hellerskull (Jun 7, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Rode on a bicycle off a steep hill, reaching over 60 km/h. It was a dust road. In a forest. There were a sharp turn on the very bottom. There was 2-3 inches of loose sand on it. Almost killed myself.
> 
> It was awesome.



I was in similar situation except I used roller blades to skate down on a steep street down on the bottom, lead to dead end where my grandparents lived. I was bored 14 years old girl who decided to put on roller blade without protection gears except helmet and rode down the street. I didn't think twice about the consequences. xD 

It was incredible fast and impossible for me to stop with brake. I lost control of myself at halfway down the steet and flipped over the small pebbles. Rolled over hard pavement 3-4 times. I had bad road burn and couple of scratches and bruises on my palms, knees, shoulder and arms.  I dragged myself halfway to grandparents' house. 

That was incredible stupid... but fun!


----------



## Nerdywolf (Jun 7, 2010)

Does doing an 100 foot slip n slide naked in a public park count as sexual?


----------



## Jazzy (Jun 7, 2010)

I broke onto a movie site at about midnight when I was drunk and played around with some of the props


----------



## FoxBody (Jun 7, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Haven't done it yet... but it'll totally be worth it.
> 
> 
> So far though, I would have to say sticking my feet in the front spokes of my bike and going over the handle bars and having the bike land on top of me. :3



I've done something similar when i was younger. I didn't stick my foot in the spokes but I did jam my foot against my front tire to stop with similar results lol.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 7, 2010)

Almost catch the woods on fire.

This was back in Maryland when..and I thought fire couldn't really do anything!

Gasoline + beer bottle + match = 0.o

HAND ON FIRE...wow, close one...uh...creeks aren't suppose to burn!


----------



## Thatch (Jun 7, 2010)

Hellerskull said:


> I was in similar situation except I used roller blades to skate down on a steep street down on the bottom, lead to dead end where my grandparents lived. I was bored 14 years old girl who decided to put on roller blade without protection gears except helmet and rode down the street. I didn't think twice about the consequences. xD
> 
> It was incredible fast and impossible for me to stop with brake. I lost control of myself at halfway down the steet and flipped over the small pebbles. Rolled over hard pavement 3-4 times. I had bad road burn and couple of scratches and bruises on my palms, knees, shoulder and arms.  I dragged myself halfway to grandparents' house.
> 
> That was incredible stupid... but fun!



I actually didn't crash myself, but barely made the turn, when my bike drifted to the side on the sand and off onto the grass. If I did crash... Well, I'm not Specnaz, I never learned to jump off speading trains. Headfirst.


----------



## Machine (Jun 7, 2010)

Point at my dog's face and say, "WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU LOOKING AT?"


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 7, 2010)

Too many of the "Hold my beer and watch this!" events to recall.  Probably because of too much beer. 

Paintball accidents, airplane accidents, flipped my Jeep YJ once or twice (Â¡É¹É™ÊŒo É™É¯ dÄ±lÉŸ 'sÄ±É¥Ê‡ pÉÉ™É¹ uÉÉ” noÊŽ ÉŸÄ±)...but Polar Bear dipping is probably the most random thing I've ever done.


----------



## furvien (Jun 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Almost catch the woods on fire.
> 
> This was back in Maryland when..and I thought fire couldn't really do anything!
> 
> ...


 
I did something similar with methalated spirits but we were lightin ourselves on purpose it was fuckin awesome!! aaaaa good times good times......


----------



## Thatch (Jun 7, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Too many of the "Hold my beer and watch this!" events to recall.  Probably because of too much beer.



Ohhhh, I forgot the "Oh hey, let's go cut down some trees with a chainsaw". Yeah, alcohol brings the best ideas :V


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 7, 2010)

Make a home made Molotov and I threw it at a car... I caught everything on fire, lol.


----------



## Melo (Jun 7, 2010)

Drove almost 150mph down this dark, country road at 2 a.m. It's only funny because everyone local makes fun of that road for its death count.

I also caught the local field on fire with fireworks. The fire department wasn't too happy about that.

I don't know if either quality as crazy. Now that I think about it, they mostly just qualify as stupid.


----------



## Machine (Jun 7, 2010)

One day, me and my family were at some oriental resteraunt, and apparently sake makes me think I'm REALLY cool, so I started singing Bohemian Rhapsody out of complete silence.


----------



## Shaui (Jun 7, 2010)

POSTED IN DIZ FREAD LOLOLLOL11!!ONE

But seriously, craziest thing I ever did was probably tell my mom that I'm a furry, but that actually turned out well.


----------



## FoxBody (Jun 7, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Drove almost 150mph down this dark, country road at 2 a.m. It's only funny because everyone local makes fun of that road for its death count.
> 
> I also caught the local field on fire with fireworks. The fire department wasn't too happy about that.
> 
> I don't know if either quality as crazy. Now that I think about it, they mostly just qualify as stupid.



The difference between crazy and stupid is just a matter of perspective  lol


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 7, 2010)

Not sure. I do lot's of crazy shit.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jun 7, 2010)

I did my first prank. Stink Boom a classroom.

Awesome part got away with it.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 7, 2010)

I drove a car when I was nine years old.


----------



## Tao (Jun 7, 2010)

I picked up a hot coal with my bare hands to punch a skunk with

The skunk was in my tent and I punched it in the face with that coal


----------



## Slyck (Jun 7, 2010)

Don't ask.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jun 7, 2010)

Faris said:


> I picked up a hot coal with my bare hands to punch a skunk with
> 
> The skunk was in my tent and I punched it in the face with that coal


Poor skunkie


----------



## Tao (Jun 7, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Poor skunkie



Well, it was trying to eat my food


----------



## Slyck (Jun 7, 2010)

Faris said:


> Well, it was trying to eat my food


Okay, but how does one punch a skunk with coal?!?!


----------



## FoxBody (Jun 7, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Okay, but how does one punch a skunk with coal?!?!



and a hot coal at that.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jun 7, 2010)

Faris said:


> Well, it was trying to eat my food


Okay.... So how does this turn into punch the poor skunk with the hot coal?


----------



## Beta_7x (Jun 7, 2010)

Damn.. Let me get the video if I can find it. Skitching behind a car on a longboard down the highway at 4 am.


----------



## Melo (Jun 7, 2010)

Faris said:


> I picked up a hot coal with my bare hands to punch a skunk with
> 
> The skunk was in my tent and I punched it in the face with that coal



That doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't think I've ever done anything crazy.


----------



## Luca (Jun 7, 2010)

Ziplineing. That was extremely fun!


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 7, 2010)

Walked on a log that was over a bon fire. Kayaking in the ocean with a cyclone


----------



## Tao (Jun 7, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Okay.... So how does this turn into punch the poor skunk with the hot coal?



I was sitting by the fire and grabbed the nearest thing I could hit it with which happened to be a coal


----------



## Thatch (Jun 7, 2010)

Faris said:


> The skunk was in my tent





Faris said:


> I was sitting by the fire



You had a fire in your tent? Niiiice.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jun 7, 2010)

Faris said:


> I was sitting by the fire and grabbed the nearest thing I could hit it with which happened to be a coal


That's an extreme reaction to the animal.


----------



## Stawks (Jun 7, 2010)

A guy was like,

GO GET ME SOME SOAP DUDE!

And he was in a hottub

And we were all kind of drunk

And I got him his bottle of dishsoap

And he ripped the fucking thing like clean in half in the hottub right

And we're all fucking freaking out 'cause the hottub room starts just filling up with bubbles right

Like it is fucking full of bubbles

We were SWIMMING IN BUBBLES

And then later we found the bottle and it said WARNING DO NOT MIX WITH CHLORINE

And no one died that night.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 7, 2010)

szopaw said:


> You had a fire in your tent? Niiiice.



I wonder if skunk spray is flammable...


----------



## Thatch (Jun 7, 2010)

Stawks said:


> And then later we found the bottle and it said WARNING DO NOT MIX WITH CHLORINE



Someone uses distilled water to wash dishes?


----------



## Tao (Jun 7, 2010)

szopaw said:


> You had a fire in your tent? Niiiice.



It was one of those tent things with a hole in the middle so you can build a fire


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 7, 2010)

forest fire... :c


----------



## Thatch (Jun 7, 2010)

Faris said:


> It was one of those tent things with a hole in the middle so you can build a fire



A tipi?


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 7, 2010)

Joined FAF.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 7, 2010)

Hmmm... It involves petrol, balloons, a bunch of firecrackers, some nichrome wire, a 12-volt battery and more.

Fill in the blanks.


----------



## Jak31 (Jun 7, 2010)

Back in highschool I used to jump my 80s Isusu Trooper 2. The last jump it did I floated for a good 7 seconds before hitting the ground. Sadly I had to leave it where it landed and tell my folks what happened. They weren't happy.


----------



## SecretDesire (Jun 7, 2010)

Nothing really I guess. A couple of friends and I randomly took off in the woods when we were little. Not real little, like 11 or 12. My friends' (a brother and sister) mom and dad had taken us up to the mountains to play in the snow. They were watching the younger two (5 and maybe 3) and the three of us just took off. We walked for like, 2 or 3 hours before we got tired and sat down. We were thinking about heading back when the dad showed up with a big sled with a road tied to the end. He pulled all three of us all the way back. 

Yeah, I guess my life is pretty boring.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 7, 2010)

I did a faceplant while attempting parkour. It was awesome because a bunch of people saw my fall, and I gave a thumbs up while my head was still on the ground.

I can't believe my nose didn't bleed.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 7, 2010)

Fear and Loathing at Fiesta 2009.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 7, 2010)

What is considered crazy? I consider a lot of stuff I do normal


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Jun 7, 2010)

My brother had made this contraption out of two-by-fours, a metal tube and some parts to a skateboard and called it a "ghetto blaster". I decided to ride it without really knowing how to steer such a device. It immediately started to head for a ditch. Panicking, a got off of the Ghetto Blaster and started to run, hoping I had enough momentum to not turn head over heals. I didn't. I turned head over heals. Got pretty bruised.


----------



## Oovie (Jun 8, 2010)

I mistook our step-fathers blood-thinner pills for some vitamins me and my brothers were supposed to take. Well at the very least that's what I think I remember them as, we couldn't figure out why we felt so weak later on and we had a dangerously low blood sugar level from it. Even worse because my brothers were very young, got lucky there.


----------



## Ames (Jun 8, 2010)

Spoiler



styrofoam dissolved in gasoline = napalm.



Made a fucking flamethrower out of that and a water gun.  Me and a few friends torched the hell out of some old junk in this abandoned lot in the middle of nowhere.  I'm glad we didn't start a wildfire or die horrible deaths by third degree burns.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 8, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I'm glad we didn't start a wildfire or die horrible deaths by third degree burns.



If you'd live your parents would have given you the third degree. Hurr hurr hurr.


----------



## Akro (Jun 8, 2010)

Well, the craziest was telling my mom i was a furry.

2nd place would have to be destroying my little sisters vision when we were like 3 years old by pouring toilet bowl cleaner on her face <3 She wears glasses now but shes fine, but the funniest thing was that after I did it, apparently I was laughing and watching the ambulance pull up from the front, wondering why my mom was paying more attention to my screaming sister than me D:<


----------



## black tiger (Jun 8, 2010)

i decider to try to jump off a 3-story bilding into the back of a moving truck


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 8, 2010)

black tiger said:


> i decider to try to jump off a 3-story bilding into the back of a moving truck


Bullshit, I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> Bullshit, I'll believe it when I see it.



I won't believe it even when I see it, unless I shown proof of personality.


----------



## black tiger (Jun 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> Bullshit, I'll believe it when I see it.


bullshit i did do it dont care if u bleave me or not,but i dident make it into the back of the truck i hit the ground


----------



## Thatch (Jun 8, 2010)

black tiger said:


> bullshit i did do it dont care if u bleave me or not



Haha, he writes as if he smashed his head on the road, so I change my mind, he might have tried it :V

EDIT:


black tiger said:


> bullshit i did do it dont care if u bleave me or not,but i dident make it into the back of the truck i hit the ground



Well damn.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 8, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Haha, he writes as if he smashed his head on the road, so I change my mind, he might have tried it :V
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


ahaha


----------



## Tycho (Jun 8, 2010)

There was this one time back when I was little... I was riding a bike.  WITH NO HANDS.  8)


----------



## Thatch (Jun 8, 2010)

Tycho said:


> There was this one time back when I was little... I was riding a bike.  WITH NO HANDS.  8)



Wow, not having hands as a kid must have sucked.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 8, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Wow, not having hands as a kid must have sucked.



Yeah, it made masturbating to stolen smut rags pretty difficult.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 8, 2010)

subjectively: drugs (which is, like, objectively very boring, i guess)
objectively: i sang "happy birthday" in a short leather dress and did a sexy lapdance for my friend (who was blindfolded) in homeroom in highschools


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 8, 2010)

Jelly said:


> subjectively: drugs (which is, like, objectively very boring, i guess)
> objectively: i sang "happy birthday" in a short leather dress and did a sexy lapdance for my friend (who was blindfolded) in homeroom in highschools


Was the former involved in the latter?


----------



## Jelly (Jun 8, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Was the former involved in the latter?



noop


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 8, 2010)

Jelly, can I have a lapdance while blindfolded?

Pretty please?


----------



## Browder (Jun 8, 2010)

Performed slam poetry to a crowd of over 500 who were expecting someone else to perform. _And it worked_


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 8, 2010)

Went to a furmeet.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 8, 2010)

Blues said:


> Went to a furmeet.


That's not crazy, you're a woman. Furries are all gay.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 8, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That's not crazy, you're a woman. Furries are all gay.



Blue is a fag-hag.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 8, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Blue is a fag-hag.



Wait, what? Hey!


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 8, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Blue is a hag.


Duh.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 8, 2010)

But I don't even like clubs. Besides, I'm trying to look like a lesbian here. :c


----------



## Browder (Jun 8, 2010)

Blues said:


> But I don't even like clubs. Besides, I'm trying to look like a lesbian here. :c


You're into bears, then. We understand.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 8, 2010)

"I hear they opened a new bar down town, where men dance with other men. Doesn't that sound adorable?"


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 8, 2010)

I know you love me guys, but this thread isn't about me. D:


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 8, 2010)

Blues is the craziest thing I've ever done. 

Now it's about you.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 8, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Blues is the craziest thing I've ever done.



Hohohoho...

I get pretty crazy in fursuit.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 8, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Blues is the craziest thing I've ever done.



I lol'd sincerily XD



Harebelle said:


> Hohohoho...
> 
> I get pretty crazy in fursuit.



Make yourself a Gomshoe... skinsuit?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 8, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I get pretty crazy in fursuit.


Must have anecdotes.


----------



## Veles (Jun 8, 2010)

Convinced a group of my friends to go wonder around our college campus in the middle of the night.




In clown makeup. 

Twas amusing.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 8, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Blues is the craziest thing I've ever done.
> 
> Now it's about you.



Third degree burns over most of my ego.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 8, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Make yourself a Gomshoe... skinsuit?



What the Hell, cakedude... D:
D'aww, look what was on Google.



Jashwa said:


> Must have anecdotes.



Nothing insane, I mean just crazy in general. Flailing my squeaky carrot about and such. I was near chav's in _Huntingdon _the first time I briefly suited outside, though. That's suicide.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 8, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> What the Hell, cakedude... D:
> D'aww, look what was on Google.



Like cosplaying, only creepier :V



Harebelle said:


> Flailing my squeaky carrot about



Hurr hurr context :V


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 8, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Nothing insane, I mean just crazy in general. Flailing my squeaky carrot about and such. I was near chav's in _Huntingdon _the first time I briefly suited outside, though. That's suicide.


No one wants to hear about what you do with that carrot, you crazy bunny.


----------



## Tally (Jun 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I joined the furry fandom.
> 
> Would that count as non-sexual?



Nope, furries don't do anything but yiff in suits and draw porn.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 8, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Like cosplaying, only creepier :V


Cosplaying is awesome, shut up. I:<

There's this girl who cosplays as a BLU Scout and she's so goddamned cute I want her as a pet and om nom <333
lol @ her being told off for running in a convention.

I'ma considering being Jade or Blue. Or Fortune. :3



szopaw said:


> Hurr hurr context :V



I'm not responding to that.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jun 8, 2010)

The fact "non-sexual" has to be included in this thread's title makes me cringe.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 8, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Cosplaying is awesome, shut up. I:<
> 
> There's this girl who cosplays as a BLU Scout and she's so goddamned cute I want her as a pet and om nom <333
> lol @ her being told off for running in a convention.
> ...



Aside from Jade, I have no idea who those are. Plus, she seems the hottest of them :V



Harebelle said:


> I'm not responding to that.



Awww, fine. I won't do it again :[


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 8, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> The fact "non-sexual" has to be included in this thread's title makes me cringe.



Yeah, none of the other fandoms would have to have such a safeguard. :U


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 8, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> The fact "non-sexual" has to be included in this thread's title makes me cringe.



This is a furry forum. You _know _what would be coming up if he didn't.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 8, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Aside from Jade, I have no idea who those are.



Oh, man. FFFF--


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 8, 2010)

Fortune is the best. Fuck yeah, magnets that make her immune to bullets.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 8, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> The fact "non-sexual" has to be included in this thread's title makes me cringe.



Meh, most of it would boil down to "the strangest place you masturbated in" or things people pushed the wrong way through their sphincers :V



Harebelle said:


> Oh, man. FFFF--



It's not my fault, it's the society D:


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 8, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Fortune is the best. Fuck yeah, magnets that make her immune to bullets.



Man, we should hang out IRL and talk about video games instead of working. <3


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 10, 2010)

I came very close to shooting a bird while doing some archery in my back yard.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 10, 2010)

-The time in second grade when I was left unattended in the principal's office and somehow locked him out of his own computer.

-An overnight camping trip with daycare when i was nine or so. At dusk, I snuck into some pissy little retard's tent, bitch-slapped him across the face, and then disappeared again. I got away with it, too.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jun 10, 2010)

My friend and I nearly took out some vehicles on the highway with a 6 foot rocket.   It was a rocket built for the hell of it, used 2 D-class model rocket engines setup in two stages.  We launched it on the weekend in the field behind our school, but the problem we soon realized was that it didn't fit on the standard launcher correctly.  So we had the (not so) brilliant idea to just hold it upright, countdown, and let go and run when it got to 2.  So we did, and as the count reached zero, it fell over bending the metal guide rod and started a perfect horizontal flight about 4 to 5 feet off the ground.

It shot across the field and then the second stage ignited as it crossed another field and then went directly over the 400 highway at the same height as before, probably doing 250+ miles an hour.  By some miracle, it missed hitting any vehicles and must have caught the wake of a truck 'cause it straightened right up and went nearly vertical on the far side of the highway, then eventually popped it's chute and landed on the roof of one of the industries there.  Oops!  Probably still there.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 11, 2010)

Back when gameboy color was still new...  I stayed up all night one night playing pokÃ©mon yellow version.

At that time, I wasn't a furry.

And as you can tell from how mundane that sounds, I don't do crazy things.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 11, 2010)

I went Skydiving once, that was pretty intense.


----------



## Willow (Jun 11, 2010)

I went to Virginia/Washington DC for 4 days and saw a Nazi rally, well, it was about to start 

Going to an anime con and being attacked by hunters and hugging pedobear


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jun 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Meh, most of it would boil down to "the strangest place you masturbated in" or things people pushed the wrong way through their sphincers :V


 
Okay.
Well maybe it's perfectly normal for you, but I dunno about me.




I masturbated in a piano room during school hours once.


----------



## Akro (Jun 11, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Okay.
> Well maybe it's perfectly normal for you, but I dunno about me.
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats it? I did it in the bathtub of the hotel I was staying in a shared room, 4 hours before my own concert started >:3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 11, 2010)

Reading OP

It's almost impossible
:V

Well anyway, most crazy thing I did was taking a hard foam sword, together with 70 others, at 2:00 midnight, and doing kill spree until 5:00 AM.


----------



## Leon (Jun 11, 2010)

Once when I was young, I was in Walmart, and my dads friend picked me up, and I was yelling about how I didn't know him, and yelled for help. I'm surprised no one rushed to my aid =/


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 11, 2010)

Had some friends stay the night with me when i was about 17. 
Around Midnight we all went out for a ride in my dad's truck.(yea we all were underaged pased curfew)

A cop got behind us flashed his lights.(we were doing like 70 in a 35 zone)

As he we pulled over, he then opened his door didnt get out tho. Stayed like that for like 2 min. Then pulled away, turned on sirens and really took off fast.

We went back home following the speed limit signs to the nail.

We thought we were so busted. The Next day I found out there was a major accident not far from where we got pulled over.


----------



## Leon (Jun 11, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Had some friends stay the night with me when i was about 17.
> Around Midnight we all went out for a ride in my dad's truck.(yea we all were underaged pased curfew)
> 
> A cop got behind us flashed his lights.(we were doing like 70 in a 35 zone)
> ...



Was anyone hurt in the accident?


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 11, 2010)

leon said:


> Was anyone hurt in the accident?



From what I remember just minor injuries, dont remember hearing anything very bad. Do remember it being in the paper tho.
Been a very long time ago it happened tho.

We were just glad we didnt get busted.


----------



## Leon (Jun 11, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> From what I remember just minor injuries, dont remember hearing anything very bad. Do remember it being in the paper tho.
> Been a very long time ago it happened tho.
> 
> We were just glad we didnt get busted.


Lol, well at least no one was injured, or busted. ;P


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Jun 11, 2010)

I visit furaffinity and post in the forums routinely. That's crazy enough.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 11, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Okay.
> Well maybe it's perfectly normal for you, but I dunno about me.


 
It's normal for FAF. You should know by now :V


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 11, 2010)

A long time ago, when I was doing my 8th grade project for my school. I decided my project would be on filmmaking. So I went to this college guys' place and learned a good deal about editing. The last day I actually helped on a small film. Well, the last day of the film, the director insisted that the last scene involved burning stuff. After we burned a little bit, someone "had the bright idea" to just to light all the rest of the stuff with a firework. Wrong choice. It lit the stuff, but the firework as well. The whole crew and I ran for our lives until the firework was doused. Luckily, the whole ordeal was caught on tape, so I can go back and relive the memories.
...
Teenagers-


----------



## MentulMaet (Jun 11, 2010)

My birth is the craziest thing, I guess.


----------



## LukkasWF (Jun 11, 2010)

Are you out of your f*cking mind!?

So I skitched (held onto while riding a skateboard) my budz moped till I got speed-wobbles then fell off goin 35+MPH. I lost most of the skin from my left hand, got a gash on my head, puked on my pants, and ruined a good shirt. Let's have another round!

You really are out of your f*kcking mind!!!


----------



## shark whisperer (Jun 11, 2010)

set myself accidentaly on fire
(burnable cleaning agents + me = dangerous situations)

in this case being hot is not sexual XD


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 11, 2010)

Back in middle school, I was a little demon. I became friends with this group known as "The Cage" because they all sat in this pavilion surrounded by chain-link fencing. Everyone in The Cage was goth, punk, skaters, etc. And emos. Lots of them. The leader of The Cage was this lesbian named Fang. She was some crazy-ass goth chick that was a sadist (and at such a young age!). 
So yeah, one day I was hanging out in The Cage when Fang came up to me and was like "We're all gonna cut, wanna come?" I said, "Cut? You mean like skip class?"  "no," she said, "cut. You know, with razorblades."
I had never cut in my life, but I was like, "Lol kay" and followed her. There were a bunch of kids sitting around in a circle on the football field and they all had razorblades. They were just slicing away. So I sat down next to Fang and watched her cut. Then after a while people noticed I wasn't cutting, I was just shooting the breeze. So Fang is like "Are you scared to cut?" And I said, "Yeah, a little."
So she grabs my arm and says she'll do it for me. So yeah, she fucking cut up my arm while I just sat there lookin stupid. 

Ah, middle school.


----------



## pheonix (Jun 11, 2010)

Drugs, and lots of them. Maybe jumping 100 feet off the highway into the canal. I can't decide, there's so much stupid/crazy shit I've done.


----------



## Bernad (Jun 11, 2010)

Browse the internet.


----------



## Laser Jesus (Jun 11, 2010)

Allow a habit that makes me click url's that are obviously shock sites out of curiosity.
At least that quest gave me +50 immunity against audiovisual media of shocking nature.

And outside the internet the stupidest thing I've done must be that time I jumped into some freaking water when I were completely wasted. Honestly I can't believe how much of an idiot I must've been


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 11, 2010)

I microwaved a june bug just now. Cruel and crazy. but I HATE bugs especially when they fly in through my window and scare the fuck out of me.


----------



## Jw (Jun 11, 2010)

Did a flip off of a cliff into a pool of water at the bottom of a rock quarry at the end of Senior year of high school. I spaced out so much after I jumped in that I forgot where I was. Once i realized I was underwater, which way was up and that I wasn't actually dead, I swam for the surface. My friends say I was underwater for 2 minutes until I came back up consciously.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 11, 2010)

"Burrowed" my mom's car cause my sis said so even though I was still learning to drive and my sister's car was having issues so I had to follow her real slowly. Yea somehow I didn't crash and her car stop working near a restaurant so we waited there for a bit though it could of been a lot worse.


----------



## Vriska (Jun 11, 2010)

i.... let me think.... i... erm....

killed a giant ass spider.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 12, 2010)

had a 96 Plymouth Grand Voyager up to 100MPH
on bald tires


----------



## lostfoxeh (Jun 12, 2010)

Goto a rave right after work in a city 4 hours away rave all night and drive home and go back to work all day with out sleeping. I was up well over 24 hours and I still wonder how I didn't wreck.


----------



## Querk (Jun 12, 2010)

Probably going on one of those giant swing rides where you get dropped from like 250 feet up. 


craaazy  ;k


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jun 12, 2010)

Roman candle fight with my friend. A roman candle and a trashcan lid each. Shit was scary as fuck.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 12, 2010)

Either being landed on by my horse, jumping four feet on my hrse from a canter without an instructor, or galloping down the road chasing after someone.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 12, 2010)

moderate the den.


----------



## Cygnus421 (Jun 12, 2010)

I tired cocaine once.  It was the weirdest high I ever had, it literally was painful to sit still.

Needless to say, it may be part of what caused one of my mental breakdowns.  That an a combination of drinking too much >.>

Then again, like Chef says, there's a time and a place for everything and it's called college


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jun 12, 2010)

I forget that some people consider drugs extreme. In that case, heroin or meth are the craziest things I've ever done.


----------



## Cygnus421 (Jun 12, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> I forget that some people consider drugs extreme. In that case, heroin or meth are the craziest things I've ever done.


 
Well.... its just about the only illegal thing i've ever done.  That and weed


----------



## Dan. (Jun 12, 2010)

Ramped my bike down a hill into a river, the bike was never recovered.


----------



## Citrakayah (Jun 12, 2010)

I went to /b/


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jun 12, 2010)

Learning the flute.


----------



## furvien (Jun 12, 2010)

Liar said:


> Back in middle school, I was a little demon. I became friends with this group known as "The Cage" because they all sat in this pavilion surrounded by chain-link fencing. Everyone in The Cage was goth, punk, skaters, etc. And emos. Lots of them. The leader of The Cage was this lesbian named Fang. She was some crazy-ass goth chick that was a sadist (and at such a young age!).
> So yeah, one day I was hanging out in The Cage when Fang came up to me and was like "We're all gonna cut, wanna come?" I said, "Cut? You mean like skip class?" "no," she said, "cut. You know, with razorblades."
> I had never cut in my life, but I was like, "Lol kay" and followed her. There were a bunch of kids sitting around in a circle on the football field and they all had razorblades. They were just slicing away. So I sat down next to Fang and watched her cut. Then after a while people noticed I wasn't cutting, I was just shooting the breeze. So Fang is like "Are you scared to cut?" And I said, "Yeah, a little."
> So she grabs my arm and says she'll do it for me. So yeah, she fucking cut up my arm while I just sat there lookin stupid.
> ...



yea Ive done somethin similar, its one of the many things Ive ever regreted doin cause....... I fucking liked it and it took me fucking ages to like semi-stop but I still do it occasonaly (im not an emo or anything its just fun)


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jun 13, 2010)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuh, no, nothings coming up...

i hitchhiked to seattle once, prudes might thing that was WILD AND CA-RAZYY


----------



## Adelin (Jun 13, 2010)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> uuuuuuuuuuuuuh, no, nothings coming up...
> 
> i hitchhiked to seattle once, prudes might thing that was WILD AND CA-RAZYY



How did you manage to hitchhike? Did you just asked them to give you a ride to Seattle? 



Adelio Altomar said:


> Learning the flute.



I don't see what's so crazy in that.....although the breathing part could be a little difficult at times.......>.<


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jun 14, 2010)

Taking an 89 XJ up to 80, or it could have been the time I did an endo on a dirtbike, no it was definatly flying a kite near powerlines in a thunderstorm that was part of a hurricane


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jun 14, 2010)

I peed all over a bar and its patrons.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 14, 2010)

furvien said:


> yea Ive done somethin similar, its one of the many things Ive ever regreted doin cause....... I fucking liked it and it took me fucking ages to like semi-stop but I still do it occasonaly (im not an emo or anything its just fun)


 Yeah, I still do it every now and then. Just not in front of anyone now...


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jun 14, 2010)

My life is boring compared to yalls


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I went to Virginia/Washington DC for 4 days and saw a Nazi rally, well, it was about to start
> 
> Going to an anime con and being attacked by hunters and hugging pedobear



Hicks can't be Nazis. Their genetic code is too corrupt.


----------



## Tally (Jun 14, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Hicks can't be Nazis. Their genetic code is too corrupt.


 
Most of the "Nazi"s these days are not Nazis. Just American idiots who can't come up with their own label.


----------



## furvien (Jun 14, 2010)

Liar said:


> Yeah, I still do it every now and then. Just not in front of anyone now...


 
same , same me only problam is that me mom caught me with the blood runnen down me arm one night when I came home and she freaked out , (she still searches my room for razors an shit lol) nah I mainly do it layin in bed after a really shit day or somethin



Tally said:


> Most of the "Nazi"s these days are not Nazis. Just American idiots who can't come up with their own label.


 
true there are those but most Nazis go under the one name nowadays 
and thats the british army ooooo I went there lol 
nah im only joking


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 14, 2010)

Played Frisbee in a thunderstorm with a heavy downpour.


----------



## Khafre (Jun 15, 2010)

Hmm... The craziest thing?

Hang-gliding was fun, but it was tandem, so it wasn't all that -crazy-. In New Zealand when I visited, they have this thing called "river boarding" which involves grade 3-4 rapids, a body board and a twenty-minute lesson on how not to drown; that was somewhat madness.

Then there were handmade cannons with death-dealing recoil force and rednecks trying to kill us with a shotgun when we were partying too close to his house, and that time we tied sleds up to the back of my friend's Suburu and drove around at fortyish miles an hour on packed snow and ice in the middle of nowhere.

And yesterday we dressed up in Victorian costumes with goggles and clockwork-y jewelry and went out on the town for International Steampunk Day.
=D


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 15, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Played Frisbee in a thunderstorm with a heavy downpour.



It actually flew?


----------



## Lycan90 (Jun 15, 2010)

Headpunched an asshole teacher.(I'm not bully or anything but he had it coming one way or another)

Drove truck forklifts trought the same teacher's car. (I swear to this day that it was really a accident)


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 15, 2010)

Made my science teacher look like a dumbass because she didn't know what the sun was. I'm like "Bitch, coronas[insert science here]." And then I got detention.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poles_of_astronomical_bodies


----------



## Slyck (Jun 15, 2010)

Atropine


----------



## Tally (Jun 15, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> My life is boring compared to yalls


 
Same here. Guess I should go out more.


----------



## Blitz (Jun 15, 2010)

Attacked a bus driver; Got on a stage on a concert when a band was playing, dropped down my pants and screamed "PUDDING!" and then jumped into the crowd.


----------



## Tally (Jun 15, 2010)

Blitz said:


> Attacked a bus driver; Got on a stage on a concert when a band was playing, dropped down my pants and screamed "PUDDING!" and then jumped into the crowd.


 
Poor bus driver... Why?

And come to think of it, poor band that was playing too.


----------



## Blitz (Jun 15, 2010)

Tally said:


> Poor bus driver... Why?
> 
> And come to think of it, poor band that was playing too.



I was drunk both times.


----------



## Deo (Jun 15, 2010)

After QC Zombie Pride Parade I went to a local 24 hour tuck stop/diner (around midnight dressed as a zombie complete with foam latex severed arm) and convinced everyone to dance Thriller with me. That would include the cook, the three waitresses, the trucker, the marine back from boot camp and his father, the elderly drunk couple, and the small group of stoned Metallica fans.


----------



## Cygnus421 (Jun 17, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> After QC Zombie Pride Parade I went to a local 24 hour tuck stop/diner (around midnight dressed as a zombie complete with foam latex severed arm) and convinced everyone to dance Thriller with me. That would include the cook, the three waitresses, the trucker, the marine back from boot camp and his father, the elderly drunk couple, and the small group of stoned Metallica fans.



Dude, that's actually pretty awesome


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jun 17, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Atropine


 
Yum. Straight, or in a solancae plant?


----------



## Cygnus421 (Jun 17, 2010)

This is more stupid than crazy actually.  One time I invented the worst drink EVER!  (Do not try this at home).

I call it the "Mike's Harder Lemonade"  Its one part Mike's Hard Lemonade, one part Segrams VO (Rye whiskey).  It tasted really good at the time, and after three of them, the room was spinning like a tilt-a-whirl.

Needless to say, the next day, I was more hungover than I was in my entire life >.>


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jun 18, 2010)

Adelin said:


> How did you manage to hitchhike? Did you just asked them to give you a ride to Seattle?


 
I had a thumb and a sign that said "seattle", how much more is there to explain???


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 18, 2010)

Cygnus421 said:


> This is more stupid than crazy actually.  One time I invented the worst drink EVER!  (Do not try this at home).
> 
> I call it the "Mike's Harder Lemonade"  Its one part Mike's Hard Lemonade, one part Segrams VO (Rye whiskey).  It tasted really good at the time, and after three of them, the room was spinning like a tilt-a-whirl.
> 
> Needless to say, the next day, I was more hungover than I was in my entire life >.>


Mike's Hard Lemonade is fine on its own, why ruin it?


----------



## Khafre (Jun 18, 2010)

Cygnus421 said:


> I call it the "Mike's Harder Lemonade"  Its one part Mike's Hard Lemonade, one part Segrams VO (Rye whiskey).  It tasted really good at the time, and after three of them, the room was spinning like a tilt-a-whirl.


 
...They already have a Mike's Harder Lemonade, though. =o

Oh, alcohol. All the horribly stupid things I have done and will likely continue to do with your input. <3


----------



## Cygnus421 (Jun 19, 2010)

Khafre said:


> ...They already have a Mike's Harder Lemonade, though. =o
> 
> Oh, alcohol. All the horribly stupid things I have done and will likely continue to do with your input. <3



then i shall call it "Death in a Cup"


----------



## The DK (Aug 6, 2010)

i broke into the zoo one night with a friend, all we had to do was hop a 5 ft fence and BAM. almost got caught though, that was the stupid part


----------



## Tycho (Aug 6, 2010)

BAD NECRO

BAD


----------



## Willow (Aug 6, 2010)

Who are szopaw, Faris, and WillowWulf? :V


----------



## The DK (Aug 6, 2010)

Willow said:


> Who are szopaw, Faris, and WillowWulf? :V



hmm i wonder????


----------



## Cam (Aug 6, 2010)

Was at an outside party with  a bunch of booze

Cops came and took the bottles away...

we then saw there car parked outside of a mcdonalds

We broke into the car, stole the booze back, and showed the cops themselves us holding the bottles then ran away


----------

